
How to Prepare for That Interaction You’re Dreading - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2017/10/25/prepare-interaction-dreading/#.WfCRJhabwjk.hackernews
======
JadeNB
I don't mean to be negative, but this seems like just generic advice (probably
what you'd get from any counsellor or advisor). Why is it particularly
interesting for Hacker News?

